# Electric EGB2 Goggles



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Would anyone be able to give me some reviews on the Electric EGB2 goggles? Do they fog up alot? Are there any visibility issues? These are cylindrical goggles and I've been reading online that cylindrical is not as good as spherical goggles, which would be the Electric EG2. The articles say the cylindrical goggles cause more distortion than the spherical. Thanks.


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

Don't waste your $ on the EGB2. Get the EG2 for a little more. You've been reading right, spherical lens give you a more realistic vision and the EG2 is wide so you see a lot more. 

I tried to save a few bucks and got the Smith Phenom. Wasn't satisfied. Got the EG2 eventually. Go try them on, you'll know what i'm talking about. Besides, almost everyone here at sbing forum has them.


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Brooklyn. I'll definitely take a look at the EG2's.


----------



## frombrooklyn22 (Aug 29, 2012)

You're welcome raj

Your lucky day. Get it before it's gone $64 for EG2!!!

http://www.theclymb.com/brand-event/73245/show-product/114016


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn.......Thanks!!


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I bought some EG2's from theclymb last year, absolutely love them. The only problem is the lenses are $texas so im waiting for a nice selection of EG2's to go on sale again so i can get the lense i want + another frame lol


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

EG2 were my next choice. I settled with the Quiksilver Hubbles. It's all about big lenses this season haha


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> EG2 were my next choice. I settled with the Quiksilver Hubbles. It's all about big lenses this season haha


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

If you're lookin for bigger lenses, you can also check out:

Anon - Comrade

Von Zipper - Fishbowls

Quiksilver - Hubbles

The fishbowls are most similar to the EG2's


----------



## raj0194 (Apr 9, 2008)

tylerkat89 said:


> If you're lookin for bigger lenses, you can also check out:
> 
> Anon - Comrade
> 
> ...


Thanks Tyler. I checked out the Anon's and like them to. Was also interested in the VZ's.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

no no no

get Electric.


----------

